# LSL to NYC, change seats in Albany



## Maggie (Jul 9, 2022)

Hello. 
I am soon taking the LSL from CHI-NYC. First I was booked in Coach for the full trip. Now I changed my reservation by purchasing two tickets: I got a roomette from CHI-Albany in 448 and will switch to Coach in Albany to 48.
I have never been on such a long-distance train and probably have no understanding of how the 48/448 train is compiled.
Will it be a problem to switch from 448 to 48 in Albany? I understand that it is a combined train until Albany. Can I access the 48 train from the 448 part of the train, or are the two somehow separated despite being one long train in Chicago?
I appreciate your patience and help.

P.S: My apologies to the administrators of this forum: I posted on here yesterday after registering, but my post was never approved. Probably because I posted in the GUEST forum


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 9, 2022)

Between Chicago and Albany it is physically one train and you can access any part of it. Being in the Boston section you will in order to get breakfast and lunch (such as they are), because the dining car is in the New York section.

The routine in Albany is the combined train pulls in and doors open for deboarding. After a short bit, they close up the Boston section, uncouple it pull it forward and back it up onto another platform track. Then they back a new engine onto the New York section. They make the boarding announcement for the Boston section, board it, close it up and leave (at 3:27). Then they make the boarding announcement for the New York section, which leaves at 4:10.

It is going to be a lot easier to switch to a New York coach carrying luggage by walking down the platform rather than inside the train. I'd get off on arrival, walk down to a New York coach, and reboard right away before they split the train.


----------



## joelkfla (Jul 9, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> Between Chicago and Albany it is physically one train and you can access any part of it. Being in the Boston section you will in order to get breakfast and lunch (such as they are), because the dining car is in the New York section.
> 
> The routine in Albany is the combined train pulls in and doors open for deboarding. After a short bit, they close up the Boston section, uncouple it pull it forward and back it up onto another platform track. Then they back a new engine onto the New York section. They make the boarding announcement for the Boston section, board it, close it up and leave (at 3:27). Then they make the boarding announcement for the New York section, which leaves at 4:10.
> 
> It is going to be a lot easier to switch to a New York coach carrying luggage by walking down the platform rather than inside the train. I'd get off on arrival, walk down to a New York coach, and reboard right away before they split the train.


Are the doors on the NYP section closed during the split procedure, or do they remain open throughout?


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 9, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> Are the doors on the NYP section closed during the split procedure, or do they remain open throughout?


The last time I rode it in November I went into the station during the split. The last eastbound trip before that was a few years pre-COVID. I think the doors remain open, but it's been awhile so I could be mistaken.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 9, 2022)

I've made this transfer @ Albany a few times myself( Rooms were Cheaper CHI-ALB on #448) and I did what zephyr17 suggested, moved to the NYP Coach and then went into the Station for snacks since there's nothing available ALB-NYP.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 9, 2022)

I made exactly this move, from sleeper to coach, on the Cardinal at CIN some years back. I asked, and this was the answer I got:

The conductor will be expecting you as a "new" passenger in coach to board from the platform. The appropriate thing to do is alight from the train with your luggage, walk down the outside of the train, and board as directed by Amtrak staff waiting at the doors to the coaches.

They will know you are making the move, and accommodate you. I ride the LSL frequently, but I do not know if you will be allowed to board the NYP coach right away, or will have to wait on the platform or in the station for the boarding call. I am sure if you ask on the train, you will get an answer.

Edit: looks like Bob Dylan answered that last question while I was typing!


----------



## Bonser (Jul 9, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> Are the doors on the NYP section closed during the split procedure, or do they remain open throughout?


Open. At least they were a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## bratkinson (Jul 9, 2022)

I always do something similar as the OP, but take a New York section sleeper CHI-ALB to be away from the train horns and to be close to the diner...er...sleeper only food car. At ALB, I switch to the Boston section coach to Springfield.

My method is to leave the sleeper as soon as the SCA opens the door and walk down the platform to the BOS section and immediately board. Passengers will still be deboarding the train, so all doors are open. Doing that avoids the Albany-boarding crowd and provides a much larger choice of seats. I've done this at least 25 times or more through the years and never been challenged on the platform or in the coach or business class section of the cafe/BC car (now replaced by full cafe). For what it's worth, I'll be riding the Lakeshore from CHI to SPG on Thursday!

Of note is that the Boston section sleeper is the first car of the train. That means that at Chicago, it will be the furthest away from the doors to the platform. Once aboard, to get to the diner, you'll have to walk through the cafe car, then 4-6 coaches. Alternatively, the sleeping car attendant may be willing to get your meals (breakfast & lunch) for you. 

At ALB, all coaches past the 2 immediately behind cafe car (and your sleeper) are New York coaches as those first 2 go to Boston. Once aboard a coach, look at the seat checks for passengers still on board to make sure there is a preponderance of 'NYP' (New York Penn) written on them. Then you'll know you're in the NY part of the train.


----------



## Rasputin (Jul 9, 2022)

Normally you should have ample time to go to the coffee shop at the Station which has a good selection of sandwiches, salads, snacks and drinks.


----------



## John Santos (Jul 10, 2022)

I did almost exactly this on May 31. There were no roomettes available from CHI to BOS, so I had a 48 (NYP) sleeper to Albany where I moved to the 448 sleeper. I got off the 48 sleeper and walked all the way forward (with my luggage) to the 448 sleeper. The attendant told me they weren't boarding yet, but I explained I was moving from the the 48 and he said fine and let me board. I think if the 448 roomette had just been vacated, he would have wanted time to clean it and make it up, but apparently that had already been done. (Perhaps the passenger had gotten off at an earlier stop.) After putting my luggage in my roomette, I got off the train again and watched all the proceedings from the platform.

They did close the doors during most of the interval, but I don't remember the Boston section moving to a different platform. That was over a month ago and sometimes I wonder if I can remember anything any more, and it seems logical to me that they would have pulled the Boston section forward past the end of the platform and then backed in on another track to allow the NYP engine to back in and couple to the New York section on the original track, but I don't remember that happening. Possibly, they did that while I was still in my new 448 roomette.

In any case, it is almost impossible to miss the connection. I think you would have to go upstairs to the station, put in earplugs so you couldn't hear the announcements and then go to sleep in the waiting room. Or exit the station and go for a long walk. When you arrive in Albany, just gather up your belongings and ask a conductor or your sleeping car attendant what to do. They will point you at the NY coaches. 

BTW, you could haul your luggage back about 3-4 cars to the first NY coach, but it is much easier to do that on the platform. You will have plenty of time. If you get stuck on the platform while they re-arrange the train, I think there are benches if you want to sit.

Oh, and the Sleeping car attendants will bring your meals to your roomette. Sometimes they volunteer and some times you have to ask, and one time (Coast-to-coast round trip on 6 trains, mostly in roomettes, so lots of meals), they took my order and then forgot to deliver it, but the attendant was extremely apologetic and rushed off to get it as soon as I reminded him.




bratkinson said:


> I always do something similar as the OP, but take a New York section sleeper CHI-ALB to be away from the train horns and to be close to the diner...er...sleeper only food car. At ALB, I switch to the Boston section coach to Springfield.
> 
> My method is to leave the sleeper as soon as the SCA opens the door and walk down the platform to the BOS section and immediately board. Passengers will still be deboarding the train, so all doors are open. Doing that avoids the Albany-boarding crowd and provides a much larger choice of seats. I've done this at least 25 times or more through the years and never been challenged on the platform or in the coach or business class section of the cafe/BC car (now replaced by full cafe). For what it's worth, I'll be riding the Lakeshore from CHI to SPG on Thursday!
> 
> ...


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 10, 2022)

In response to the poster above, I believe the Boston section is pulled forward, then leaves on its own and the new engine is then backed into the NYP section. Here's my train in January, after the separation process. NYP section remains at right with no engine. This is just before I reboarded the BOS section and left.


----------



## PVD (Jul 10, 2022)

Sounds like he was talking about LSL towards Chi, where the trains join


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jul 10, 2022)

In the fall, I’m taking the LSL from Boston to Albany in coach, then changing to a sleeper for the Albany to Chicago part.

Is it possible to take the elevator up to the station? I’ve got a cane at the moment, so stairs and escalators are a bit difficult. Does someone have to unlock the elevator for you to go up? 

Also, I’m assuming even if the Boston section is late, they’ll still be in Albany for the time it takes to put the various pieces together?

I’d like to go up to the station because I’m meeting a friend for the Albany to Chicago part, and my friend will be in the station. Plus I love that station. 

Also, my directional skills are practically nonexistent, so I would prefer to go back down from the station and have an SCA or conductor right there showing me where to go.

If I tried to do it on my own instead of going upstairs and getting in the right line, goodness knows where I’d end up--probably traveling back to NYC and sitting in some rail yard!

Also, I’m traveling on a Tuesday in September. If they pull the bustitution thing because they’re still doing roadwork, where does the bus let you off in Albany? At the main door? Or some other entrance for buses?


----------



## Rasputin (Jul 10, 2022)

Every time I have been to the station in Albany, the elevators are always open and available to passengers. In addition at the station level, there always seems to be a gate person or attendant who can provide guidance. There are some who certainly use the station much more frequently than I do and can correct me if I am wrong.

For my one and (hopefully) only Albany to Boston bustitution, the bus did not load in front of the station which would have been nice, but loaded in a more obscure location sort of down below the station. I do not know how the Boston - Albany bustitutions are handled and hopefully someone familiar with those can advise. It would be nice to think that they unloaded passengers right in front of the station but that might be a bridge too far.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jul 10, 2022)

Rasputin said:


> Every time I have been to the station in Albany, the elevators are always open and available to passengers. In addition at the station level, there always seems to be a gate person or attendant who can provide guidance. There are some who certainly use the station much more frequently than I do and can correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> For my one and (hopefully) only Albany to Boston bustitution, the buses did not load in front of the station which would have been nice, but loaded in a more obscure location sort of down below the station. I do not know how the Boston - Albany bustitutions are handled and hopefully someone familiar with those can advise. It would be nice to think that they unloaded passengers right in front of the station but that might be a bridge too far.



Thank you—that’s very helpful. 

One reason I like the Albany station is the very pleasant and helpful station staff. 

(Another is the wonderful cake slice from the cafe that tastes like something homemade out of the Betty Crocker cookbook from the 1950s—hoping that’s still there!) 

Wish I had a reason to use the station more often—but it’s not on one of my usual travel routes.


----------



## Rasputin (Jul 10, 2022)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Thank you—that’s very helpful.
> 
> One reason I like the Albany station is the very pleasant and helpful station staff.
> 
> ...


I am glad that was helpful and I hope the information is still accurate.

I really enjoy the Saranac Brewing Co. sparkling lemonade (a soft drink) that they sell at the coffee shop in Albany. A little pricey as I recall but well worth it. 









Sparkling Lemonade | Saranac Brewery


Our Sparkling Lemonade is made with Meyer Lemon, which has a smoother and fruitier lemon character. This soft drink is bubbly and bright, sweet and fresh, and crisp and clean. Enjoy straight-up or as…




www.saranac.com





The Albany station coffee shop is a wonderful institution. I believe I could live for a number of days at the station and subsist quite well on the variety of food offered there. The coffee shop employees seem to be nice people and do not seem to get frustrated no matter how busy it gets.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Jul 14, 2022)

oregon pioneer said:


> In response to the poster above, I believe the Boston section is pulled forward, then leaves on its own and the new engine is then backed into the NYP section. Here's my train in January, after the separation process. NYP section remains at right with no engine. This is just before I reboarded the BOS section and left.
> 
> View attachment 28826


That was my experience last September. I was on 448 and we never moved to another track.

Westbound is different as usually 449 arrives first and waits for 49. 49 pulls in on an adjacent track, the engine is removed then 449 pulls ahead then backs down to couple up to 49.


----------

